# New gecko Tattoo



## happy_life (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought i would share a pic with you of my new Gecko Tatt. I got it done in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats really cute!
Hurt?


----------



## pogona vitticeps (Jan 2, 2007)

nice!


----------



## codeth (Jan 2, 2007)

looks good


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 2, 2007)

hahah very cute... did it hurt much?


----------



## happy_life (Jan 2, 2007)

I told my husband that it didn't hurt so that he wouldn't chicken out on his. It was more like a nervy tickle, or itch. 
Mine only took and hour, but his took 7.5 straight hours.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 2, 2007)

ouch.. what did he get done?


----------



## happy_life (Jan 2, 2007)

a tiger coming out of his skin


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 2, 2007)

oooo that ones nice alot of detail a few mates have tattoos and they said the colouring has the be the worst


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 2, 2007)

that tiger look hella cool


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 2, 2007)

both very nice


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 2, 2007)

Cute


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 2, 2007)

not too fussed on the gecko but i love the tiger


----------



## RevDaniel (Jan 2, 2007)

cool tattoo


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 2, 2007)

Both of them look grat and a good job!!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 2, 2007)

I love the gecko - he looks great!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 2, 2007)

How sexy does your gecko look..that is great .

I love your hubby's tiger that is impressive!

Mikk


----------



## happy_life (Jan 2, 2007)

What was impressive was that the chic that did it worked 9 hours straight without a toilet or lunch break.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 2, 2007)

happy_life said:


> What was impressive was that the chic that did it worked 9 hours straight without a toilet or lunch break.



wow!


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 2, 2007)

That looks awesome!! What were the prices like comparatively (sp?) to Australia?
I love the fact that you went first and your man nearly chickend out.... Go girl!


----------



## dwc995 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice gecko! thinking of getting a gecko myself, except not in that position!


----------



## happy_life (Jan 3, 2007)

$880 ringat = $326Au

that was for both of them.

everything is cheap cheap over there.


----------



## Dragoness (Jan 3, 2007)

pythonlover, the outline is the worst, the colouring isnt half as bad pain wise. This thread has inspired me to go and get clive my chameleon tattoo across my foot (have planned to do it since returning from canada 2 years ago, but have never gotten around to it) And I promised my OH that I wouldnt get any more... Do you think he'll notice??? Ill just need to keep socks on for awhile...

I think the gecko is really cute, the tiger is too big for my liking. (though I have one on my shoulder there, so know that as it hits the bone of your shoulder blade it bloody hurts!!!)

Cheers


----------

